# Aquarium fish tank, anybody want it?



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive been trying to sell my aquarium for a few weeks now, its been relisted on ebay numerous times but just no bids  I bought the tank and stand for £280 and it only came with a large filter. Im trying to sell it for £150 including all gravel (including unused gravel still in the bag) all ornaments, the stand which was specially made for this tank, a large filer, two smaller filters (still big though) all treatments which came with my last tank including Snail control, Anti fungus and finrot, Swimbladder treatment, melafix, Parazin fish lice treatment, Stresscoat, Aquatests, filter start, Green algae clear, Leaf zone, Aquarium salt, Methane blue, And more! Loads of cleaning equipment, a bubble machine, 2 light bulbs, one is new. Everything you need to start fishkeeping  Its approx 180-200 litres, It is 40" long (longest part at the back as the tank is a different shape at the front), 16" wide from front to back, and 20" high.
Its just sat in my room doing nothing atm, taking up space so it needs to go asap. If you have any questions please ask, theres alot of stuff here!!


----------

